# Chanel Urban Spirit Backpack



## celdridge

This is the 16B (fall 2016) large Urban Spirit backpack in black with GOLD hardware!


----------



## Makenna

Lovely backpack, congrats!


----------



## OnlyLV4ME

Nice gold HW!   
You will love it!  I love mine of the same size too!   Congrats!


----------



## katielure

Love your backpack! Congrats!


----------



## Jereni

Very cool!


----------



## stylevialauren

Love your new backpack!!! Congrats & Enjoy


----------



## Arabesque2426

Love it! I'm looking for this in large myself...


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Lovely!!  Congrats!!


----------



## mugenprincess

it's gorgeous. congrats!


----------



## clu13

Congratulations! It's such a great piece!


----------



## Vaninnocent

Love this more and more every time I look at it! Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Forex

Very cool. Mod shot please


----------



## sheanabelle

Drroooooool!!!


----------



## XoxoT

Congrats!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## Charlotta

celdridge said:


> This is the 16B (fall 2016) large Urban Spirit backpack in black with GOLD hardware!
> 
> View attachment 3395692
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395693
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395694
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395695
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395696



Quite lovely bag you have there! Would you mind telling can you fit an iPad there? And if it fits, is it too heavy? Will you see the corners of iPad making bumps to the lambskin?


----------



## bh4me

Nice backpack! Congrats!


----------



## Love_Couture

Black with gold hardware is the best the combo.  Very classic.  Nice.  Congratulations.


----------



## ldkim

Lovely! Anyone know where I can get this same one? Preferably a Saks if possible. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ldkim

Hi, how did you decide on which size to get? I have the option for a small or large and I cannot make the decision for the life of me. I would love you input on how you like your large size and the bag in general.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elizabethanne14

Gorgeous! I love this bag!


----------



## lovingit74

Hello, would you be able to share if the Chanel part rotates? Thanks!


----------



## tinyturtle

How has yours held up with use?  Also, does anyone know if it's been released in the quilted style with caviar leather?


----------



## auntynat

Hi, I have a dark navy shiny rhw large size in classic quilt which I use for travelling rotating between a Goyard or Hermes. It has held up well, but I am careful to store it standing up to avoid wrinkles from the bag collapsing down. I was going to get a small as it's so cute and I thought it would be good for winter, kids etc. but have held off to see the new styles this season, in case of new leathers. Have not seen any caviar versions, but my FA did show me a chevron lamb which because of the stitching felt a bit stiffer than the lamb quilt.


----------



## XoxoT

Holding up great!! I love the lambskin urban spirit backpacks because the whole lambskin backpack reminds me of vintage vibes[emoji176]


----------



## tinyturtle

auntynat said:


> Hi, I have a dark navy shiny rhw large size in classic quilt which I use for travelling rotating between a Goyard or Hermes. It has held up well, but I am careful to store it standing up to avoid wrinkles from the bag collapsing down. I was going to get a small as it's so cute and I thought it would be good for winter, kids etc. but have held off to see the new styles this season, in case of new leathers. Have not seen any caviar versions, but my FA did show me a chevron lamb which because of the stitching felt a bit stiffer than the lamb quilt.



Thanks for sharing.  Which size do you think would look better on me if I'm 5'2"?


----------



## auntynat

tinyturtle said:


> Thanks for sharing.  Which size do you think would look better on me if I'm 5'2"?



Hi, it depends what you want to use it for and how much you typically carry. I don't carry a lot (typically use mini's, m/l's, etc) for everyday and then have the large spirit, jumbo's, 30 birkin etc for when a need more which is usually when I am travelling. I am 5'2, and the large is too big for me as an everyday bag. When I was thinking about a second one it would only be a small size. Good luck, it's a great bag and I love it, glad that I have it.


----------



## tinyturtle

auntynat said:


> Hi, it depends what you want to use it for and how much you typically carry. I don't carry a lot (typically use mini's, m/l's, etc) for everyday and then have the large spirit, jumbo's, 30 birkin etc for when a need more which is usually when I am travelling. I am 5'2, and the large is too big for me as an everyday bag. When I was thinking about a second one it would only be a small size. Good luck, it's a great bag and I love it, glad that I have it.


thanks. i have a birkin 35 and am planning on getting a 30 in the future *fingers crossed*


----------



## auntynat

This is my plan also! My B35 was my first H and bought almost ten years ago now when I didn't have a clue about the different sizes etc. After ten years of Chanel with the odd YSL, Celine and LV my next purchase is a H  Birkin 25 or 30 and 18 Constance. Fingers crossed for us both!


----------



## Jaxholt15

tinyturtle said:


> Thanks for sharing.  Which size do you think would look better on me if I'm 5'2"?


I have the larger size and it holds a great deal, the small seemed much smaller so if you plan to carry much at all go for the bigger size.  The comments about stiffness of the bag are interesting to me because the bag is meant to be a more pliable bag, not structured.  Mine is lambskin and it is still perfect, it has held up well.  I will say that with use it does have places where it bends up by the top but with this type of bag there is no way it would stay perfectly straight.  I use Cadillac lotion on it periodically.  It s a very nice bag that is perfect for me on my athleisure days.  I am sure there is a caviar version backpack that Chanel just released this act/season, it is not the Urban Spirit, but you could look into it if caviar is important to you.


----------



## m45ha

Hi everyone,

Need your advice from experienced Chanel lovers. I am in love with Chanel (as we all here): I adore my WOC and 2.55, but I realised that I cannot be happy without their Urban spirit backpack. I noticed that their release it from time to time in different colours. I also spot lots of girls/bloggers with a gorgeous beige one - which I cannot get off my mind! 

I wanted it bad last year in Paris, but even rue Cambon people were not able to help me. The place where I live does not have lots of Chanel shopping opportunities (oh, Melbourne....)

Is there any pattern in how Chanel release beige/white/neutral coloured Urban spirits? Are their any secret ways to get one?


----------



## LV.

Fall Act 2 is supposed to release black and grey urban spirit backpacks with gold hardware


----------



## BagFetish07

I really want a Chanel urban spirit back pack I have been wanting this bag forever and Everytime I have the money to pay for it it's always sold out or when I don't have it to spend on it it's in stock lol I see that they are coming out for fall act 2 have anybody seen the black and gold or the gray and gold in stock yet in any Saks Chanel Boutiques please let me know also would you purchase it in gray in gold or black and gold


----------



## LV.

Yes! Someone just posted a few backpacks available at Saks. 
Chanel Boutique/Store stock - What have you seen where? NO CHATTING PLEASE!
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.p...e-you-seen-where?-NO-CHATTING-PLEASE!.937411/


----------



## LV.

Mine is arriving tomorrow[emoji16]


----------



## BagFetish07

Lucky you congratulations do you mind telling me which store you ordered from and tell me how durable you think the calfskin leather is


----------



## BlueMaude

Hello- I'd love to know the price of these backpacks in both sizes - large and small ? Thanks !


----------



## angelicskater16

The large is $3700 USD & the small is $3400 USD.


BlueMaude said:


> Hello- I'd love to know the price of these backpacks in both sizes - large and small ? Thanks !


----------



## BlueMaude

angelicskater16 said:


> The large is $3700 USD & the small is $3400 USD.



Thank you so much !!!  Appreciate it [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## LV.

Just received my 2017 Fall Act 2 black calfskin Urban Spirit backpack with gold hardware today. I remember when I first knew I wanted this bag, I was looking all over for pictures and comparisons so I've attached a few photos below of comparable items for everyone to see the size comparison. So excited I got this crossed off my wishlist



It came a purple gray this time. 
















Next to my jumbo flap with ghw






Chain comparison


----------



## LV.

Next to my GST

Hope this will also help others that are looking into this backpack!


----------



## Jaxholt15

Great bag, enjoy it!


----------



## LV.

Jaxholt15 said:


> Great bag, enjoy it!



Thank you[emoji847]


----------



## XChanelAL

Gorgeous backpack. I must say this bag is growing on me


----------



## coquettebags

What a beautiful backpack! What is it like inside? Are there any slots or pockets?


----------



## Clover77

Thanks for the photos, congrats!


----------



## LV.

coquettebags said:


> What a beautiful backpack! What is it like inside? Are there any slots or pockets?



Thank you so much! Here's the inside. It has a textile lining. 1 zipper pocket that goes all the way down and a key ring holder.


----------



## LV.

Here's a photo comparison of my old medium boy also in calfskin
.


----------



## aa12

beautiful! Use it well!


----------



## LV.

aa12 said:


> beautiful! Use it well!



Thank you![emoji847]


----------



## cy13497

Such a pretty backpack. Congrats


----------



## LV.

cy13497 said:


> Such a pretty backpack. Congrats



Thank you[emoji6]


----------



## StyleinLA

Beautiful!


----------



## hja

Gorgeous!


----------



## LV.

StyleinLA said:


> Beautiful!





hja said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you guys![emoji6]


----------



## sheanabelle

Love it!!


----------



## jknicolas

Love it.. Congrats!!


----------



## LV.

sheanabelle said:


> Love it!!





jknicolas said:


> Love it.. Congrats!!



Thank you[emoji6]


----------



## artax

Sooo beautiful!! Congrats!!
Isn't made of lambskin?


----------



## LV.

artax said:


> Sooo beautiful!! Congrats!!
> Isn't made of lambskin?


Thank you so much! 
It definitely looks like lambskin but its calfskin so I used it yesterday for the first time and its very durable and the shape of it stays up really well.


----------



## Beignetsandbags

Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Gorgeous!!  Congrats!!


----------



## graciemae

I have the small size and LOVE it.  I had the lambskin one but sold it.  I have the small calfskin one now and prefer this one!


----------



## LV.

Montilyets said:


> Absolutely stunning!!!





HeartMyMJs said:


> Gorgeous!!  Congrats!!


Thank you so much


----------



## LV.

graciemae said:


> I have the small size and LOVE it.  I had the lambskin one but sold it.  I have the small calfskin one now and prefer this one!



Nice! How is the shape of your calfskin holding up and have you had any issues with it so far?


----------



## graciemae

LV. said:


> Nice! How is the shape of your calfskin holding up and have you had any issues with it so far?


I have to say, I prefer it over my lambskin one, and I LOVE lambskin.  The backpack needs to have a more structured leather IMO.  It was bothering me how my lambskin one was starting to crease towards the bottom.  No issues with the calf one!


----------



## LV.

graciemae said:


> I have to say, I prefer it over my lambskin one, and I LOVE lambskin.  The backpack needs to have a more structured leather IMO.  It was bothering me how my lambskin one was starting to crease towards the bottom.  No issues with the calf one!



Very good to hear! lol. Thank you for the response


----------



## serenite

LV. said:


> Very good to hear! lol. Thank you for the response


Absolutely beautiful


----------



## xkyonkichix

Gorgeous backpack! I am debating between the large and small for myself.


----------



## Baglover824

Congrats @LV. On your gorgeous purchase. I am also looking for this exact bag in the small size so in love with it. Originally wanted the Gabrielle backpack, until I saw this beauty.


----------



## LV.

serenite said:


> Absolutely beautiful





xkyonkichix said:


> Gorgeous backpack! I am debating between the large and small for myself.





Baglover824 said:


> Congrats @LV. On your gorgeous purchase. I am also looking for this exact bag in the small size so in love with it. Originally wanted the Gabrielle backpack, until I saw this beauty.



Thank you guys! I love this backpack so much. Its convenient to be hands free but sometimes a hassle to put things in and out of when on the go but def worth having cause its so pretty to look at it and it def makes heads turn everywhere you go


----------



## BagFetish07

I'm trying to buy one in black the small size that retail $3400 I want to use my Saks charge I'm on a waiting list but still have yet to receive a call about the small black they called for the large one and different color ones I posted this before and referred to some other forum but nothing was listed there please help I have been trying to get this bag forever have anyone seen them out there?


----------



## Jaxholt15

The small is quite small, that may be exactly what you are looking for, I just wanted to mention it.  I have the large and love it.  Have you monitored the "Chanel Shopping finds" on TPF??


----------



## teenagebaby

LV. said:


> Mine is arriving tomorrow[emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3817313



She's GORGEOUS congrats!! Can you let me know how this bag holds up against scratches?


----------



## teenagebaby

Drool Worthy!! Is your version calfskin or lambskin? If calfskin, Can you share how it's holding up against scratching?


----------



## BagFetish07

Can you post modeling picture of the large


----------



## hja

Love this backpack! Congratulations!


----------



## Cocopopz

omg i saw this bad today in small, i fell in love with it. As a backpack i do prefer caviar or distressed calfskin. Does the calfskin scratch easily?


----------



## LV.

Cocopopz said:


> omg i saw this bad today in small, i fell in love with it. As a backpack i do prefer caviar or distressed calfskin. Does the calfskin scratch easily?





LV. said:


> Nice! How is the shape of your calfskin holding up and have you had any issues with it so far?



They do have a all caviar backpack out there, I think its called Business Affinity Backpack.
I def love it, I've been using it on the weekends and I have not seen a scratch yet. My dog jumped on the backpack and it did scratch but I rubbed it off with my thumb and it completely went away.
Calfskin is beautiful, the reason why I purchased this backpack was because I am a huge fan of calfskin. The burgundy boy bag above is also calfskin and I had such an amazing experience with it that, now my first preference is calfskin because it has the look of lambskin but with stronger durability so that it doesnt lose its shape.
In the picture above with the chain comparison, you can see that the caviar eventually the pebbles will wear off and/or flatten in time the corners on my caviar bags also has this issue but with lambskin or calfskin, it'll just show stretching of the leather(for now at least thats my experience of the handles lol). Hope this helps


----------



## Cocopopz

LV. said:


> They do have a all caviar backpack out there, I think its called Business Affinity Backpack.
> I def love it, I've been using it on the weekends and I have not seen a scratch yet. My dog jumped on the backpack and it did scratch but I rubbed it off with my thumb and it completely went away.
> Calfskin is beautiful, the reason why I purchased this backpack was because I am a huge fan of calfskin. The burgundy boy bag above is also calfskin and I had such an amazing experience with it that, now my first preference is calfskin because it has the look of lambskin but with stronger durability so that it doesnt lose its shape.
> In the picture above with the chain comparison, you can see that the caviar eventually the pebbles will wear off and/or flatten in time the corners on my caviar bags also has this issue but with lambskin or calfskin, it'll just show stretching of the leather(for now at least thats my experience of the handles lol). Hope this helps



ok im sold!!! =)
is it sold out in the states? im going next week from Australia. Do you know any SA who can hold one for me?


----------



## LV.

Cocopopz said:


> ok im sold!!! =)
> is it sold out in the states? im going next week from Australia. Do you know any SA who can hold one for me?



YAY!!! I dont know if they can hold it but there is a thread calledChanel Boutique/Store stock - What have you seen where? NO CHATTING PLEASE!
I know the red/beige/gray is easier to find but for a black one, I would ask in the ISO Chanel thread. Good luck!


----------



## BagFetish07

Yeah I like the small I want it to be able to dress up and down I'm not looking for a large backpack I'm a small girl so if anyone see's it please let me know I called a million stores today no one has it


----------



## Missy Jny

Please help me choose which size suits me more everyone [emoji8] let me know your thoughts and pro and cons for those who has these backpacks! Much appreciated [emoji173]️ I'm 166cm height for reference.


----------



## rainsxluv

I preferred and bought the large one last year! I love how it's more proportionate to my build, ~165cm. Also, it can fit more stuffs like my shopping purchases


----------



## nashpoo

Small! I'm 5'2" and love the small. It fits everything I need too


----------



## champagne_xoxo

Small.. The large is leaning too luggage/travel-y


----------



## Bebbe

Large! It is cool and not trendy, you can wear it after few years when this mini backpack trend is already over!


----------



## nashpoo

champagne_xoxo said:


> Small.. The large is leaning too luggage/travel-y



Yes, that's kinda the vibe I get too. The small isn't mini looking either [emoji1360]


----------



## LV.

I am 5'5 and I just bought the larger backpack and I love it! The small looks great on you because you're very petite, good luck!


----------



## crazyforbag

honest opinion
Small-looks cute on you
Large-looks like you were carrying a box on your back in my opinion.
P.S. I got the small size myself and I am a petite.


----------



## starrylabel

I vote for the small! I think it looks perfect


----------



## lvchanellvr

I prefer the small on you, it seems more proportionate.


----------



## BettyLouboo

I bought the large because the small looked way too small on me (178cm). But on you,  the smaller one looks cuter and more proportioned to your height.


----------



## Jaxholt15

I think either size is great.  I think you should buy the size that is more useful for you.  If the small fits all of your things you carry daily get it and save the $300.00.  I purchased the large as I want the option of carrying my IPad etc...


----------



## betty_boop

Vote for small..


----------



## Kidclarke

Small looks cute and fashionable on you.
The big one reminds me of a freshman on the first day of school. 

I'm usually all for the bigger the better when it comes to bags, but in this case I like the look of the smaller one better. 

Good luck deciding!


----------



## ExpressioUnius

I vote for the small.  It looks just right on you.  The large overtakes your body, though it's also gorgeous!


----------



## teenagebaby

I love both sizes on you honestly! I'm also 168cm roughly and I've tried both sizes and I think they both suit me, so my opinion is it comes down to which capacity works better for you? Btw is this calfskin or lamb skin??? I recently tried on the USB from this collection and the SA told me it was calfskin but later on my SA said all the USB were lamb skin. So confusing!


----------



## teenagebaby

teenagebaby said:


> I love both sizes on you honestly! I'm also 168cm roughly and I've tried both sizes and I think they both suit me, so my opinion is it comes down to which capacity works better for you? Btw is this calfskin or lamb skin??? I recently tried on the USB from this collection and the SA told me it was calfskin but later on my SA said all the USB were lamb skin. So confusing!


Correction all the USB this season were lamb skin


----------



## Cocopopz

teenagebaby said:


> Correction all the USB this season were lamb skin



Ít is calfskin this season. It say so on tag


----------



## jacqualyn2

Cocopopz said:


> ok im sold!!! =)
> is it sold out in the states? im going next week from Australia. Do you know any SA who can hold one for me?


Did u end up getting it?? There's a few in aus. Melbourne where I am?? I'm currently lusting over it [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## jacqualyn2

LV. said:


> Mine is arriving tomorrow[emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3817313


Which size is this one


----------



## jacqualyn2

m45ha said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Need your advice from experienced Chanel lovers. I am in love with Chanel (as we all here): I adore my WOC and 2.55, but I realised that I cannot be happy without their Urban spirit backpack. I noticed that their release it from time to time in different colours. I also spot lots of girls/bloggers with a gorgeous beige one - which I cannot get off my mind!
> 
> I wanted it bad last year in Paris, but even rue Cambon people were not able to help me. The place where I live does not have lots of Chanel shopping opportunities (oh, Melbourne....)
> 
> Is there any pattern in how Chanel release beige/white/neutral coloured Urban spirits? Are their any secret ways to get one?


Have u gotten urs yet?? I'm sure CHADSTONE have heaps now


----------



## m45ha

Are you sure? I am seeing only white with gold on their website! Have you seen beige (or white) with silver hardware?


----------



## jacqualyn2

m45ha said:


> Are you sure? I am seeing only white with gold on their website! Have you seen beige (or white) with silver hardware?


I've seen the light grey with g/h and blush pink with gold hardware which they name is nude...only seen gold h/w oh and there's red also


----------



## m45ha

fantastic! any chance you know how much they are?


----------



## jacqualyn2

m45ha said:


> fantastic! any chance you know how much they are?


Cute photo that my friend took 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Small size is 4750aud.. unsure of the bigger size


----------



## LV.

jacqualyn2 said:


> Which size is this one



Large. Here’s my reveal that shows additional pics with lots of comparisons. 

REVEAL! Chanel Urban Spirit Backpack
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.p.../REVEAL!-Chanel-Urban-Spirit-Backpack.971972/


----------



## BagFetish07

I have been wanting this bag forever but I originally wanted the quilted but it was a hard one to get I ordered this one and I have it and I’m not sure about it ( this picture is from the sales person) what’s your thought on the combination ?? And mine have the same flaws this one in this picture have so the leather is pretty soft and gets a little wear to it


----------



## Parisluxury

I think it looks beautiful. I kind of want one too but just bought a coco handle... Personally I prefer chevron over the classic quilting for backpacks. If you are unsure... not really feeling it then no need to buy it. Wait for the one that makes your heart sing!


----------



## Chanelgirl31

I love it! I’m patiently waiting for mine to come in.


----------



## nashpoo

My sa has a black quilt! But it's the bigger size. I prefer the quilt with gold hw, but chevron with the dark silver hw


----------



## hja

You made a great choice! The chevron version, in my humble opinion, looks so much nicer than the quilted version.The quilted version of the urban backpack reminds me of bubble wrap.


----------



## mk1997

That bag is beautiful  I feel that the chevron pattern goes better with the backpacks as opposed to the quilts.  Great choice!


----------



## cferyus

Does anyone know if the US large will fit my 12” MacBook (it’s a newer model so def more lightweight)


----------



## Ashleyjk00

Anyone know if Chanel is planning on releasing the urban spirit backpack in caviar? Im afraid i may wear the calfskin too quickly


----------



## starryapple

Hello ladies! So my lovely SA sent me a few pics for the SS18 Chevron Urban Spirit Backpack in blue... i'm not sure if it's the lighting in store, the color in the pic from my SA looks significantly difference than the one on the Chanel website. I was hoping that it's a more muted blue, not a "spring time" bright/baby blue. This is my first Chanel backpack and i'm debating if i should get it in the diamond quilt or chevron. I am concerned about the durability of the quilted lambskin and i would much prefer calfskin (but only available in chevron?) anyone seen this particular color in real life? Should I go for it or wait ...? please help! any input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## nashpoo

I tried it on in store a few weeks ago. It's kind of like.. A steel blue ? Grayish blue. It's not a pastel spring blue haha. It's prettier in person!! It's on the muted side so don't worry


----------



## bh4me

The third pic you posted is probably close to the color. It’s a muted blue; definitely not bright blue. It can appear grayish in different lighting. I love it   It’s my first Chanel backpack as well. It was an unexpected purchase for me. I fell in love when I saw it. It’s not black but still neutral imo. I did not want another black Chanel. Here’s a few pics in different lighting...


----------



## cocoloversisi

I juz purchased this backpack in black Chervon in small size! I luv it in the combo of Chervon smooth calfskin with SHW! [emoji7] I m so happy to have luck to encounter this rare sought after piece!


----------



## mssmelanie

I love that muted blue color!


----------



## cocoloversisi

Originally I was going to the boutique to check out for the small coco handle in beige for 18S, but it has not arrived yet....I never thought I can enounter the small black Urban Spirit backpack in boutique. When I first saw this style backpack in IG maybe 1 year ago, the combo of black/chervon/smooth calfskin/SHW/small is sold out everywhere. I can't believe this can come again in 18S collection. To me, I will only buy this exact combo but not in either quilted or GHW or lambskin. i think chervon pattern in smooth calfskin matches this Urban Spirit style the best, it looks more chic and modern!
I saw the black chervon SHW in large size displaying at one boutique the other day, there is no small size as expected. The next day i visit another boutique and also saw the large size on display, and i just try my luck and ask the SA any small size in stock. Out of my expectation, the small size has just come into stock! and it is the first time i can try it on my body and i love it soooo much and cannot let it go at all! and i knew that this style can be sold out within 1 day!
Therefore, i decided to buy it without any hesitation !!!
This is the 2nd bag i bought in 2018 already....after 18P Urban Companion square flap bag....
Chanel has too many nice bags....that i cannot resist,,,,they are all an investment piece for sure!


----------



## christina86

Looks great on you!  I agree I love how modern it is.


----------



## cocoloversisi

christina86 said:


> Looks great on you!  I agree I love how modern it is.


thx~This is such a versatile piece for both casual vibe or as a daily work bag for me!


----------



## fashion_junky

It is so beautiful and looks amazing on you!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## traumamama

this looks great on you!  Any updates on how the calfskin is wearing?  Do you find it durable and it is still keeping its shape?

Thank you!


----------



## lvchanellvr

Congrats on your new bag; it looks great on you!


----------



## Jaxholt15

Love it!


----------



## vanillamochi

So cute, congrats!!


----------



## cocoloversisi

traumamama said:


> this looks great on you!  Any updates on how the calfskin is wearing?  Do you find it durable and it is still keeping its shape?
> 
> Thank you!



I think the smooth calfskin is wonderful! After I used for a month, no scratch is found. Even the bag hit something light, you can easily use the fingers to rub it out! I really love smooth calfskin!!![emoji7]


----------



## LovetheLux

Congratulations, it’s beautiful.


----------



## drukayla

Hi!!!

I need help and potentially for someone to talk me off the ledge?

I LOVE my urban spirit backpack - I got it in Italy right before the price increase and it holds a specia place in my heart.

BUT I just dont love the chevron and never have. Ever since I got my PS Mini I havent touched this bag.

I kind lf want the quilted but theyre so hard to find. Is his something where. Could trade with someone? Is that a normal thing to do? Anyone have experience?

OR I could easily sell it since its a rare item in fab condition but I worry with the price increase Ill be spending way more for the new bag. 
Thoughts? Is chevron better than quilted and im going crazy??


----------



## ChanelCanuck

I personally love the chevron more than quilted for the Urban Backpack.  I think it looks more modern and cool.  I generally love quilting more than chevron on bags, but for this bag in particular I think quilting looks cheap - totally keep the Chevron!


----------



## eckw

Same here! I prefer quilted normally but I like chevron for this backpack


----------



## EllieBo

Another yes for Chevron ! I feel it especially suits the design of the Urban backpack giving it a cool vibe . However it is down to personal choice though & you’ve given this some serious thought already & If you can’t love the Chevron & feel the quilted one is for you definitely do what makes you happy . I haven’t personally got this bag so I’m probably not much help but good luck [emoji6] deciding !


----------



## liljelly

Hello, 

I just bought a new Chanel urban spirit in chevron at the boutique yesterday and I realized that the straps have lines.  Is this only mine or are all the backpack straps sewn like this? Please help!


----------



## LVandChis

My quilted urban spirit is the same way.


----------



## Jaxholt15

Completely normal.  It’s a great bag, enjoy it!


----------



## liljelly

Thank you for confirming!  Feel so much better now... phew!


----------



## auntynat

Confirming also, and I love this bag, enjoy!


----------



## LV.

Mine is also the same[emoji1305]


----------



## MsModernShopper

Gorgeous bag!!!!  Definitely drool-worthy


----------



## cplo04

Hey everyone!


I’m new to the Chanel world as I recently made my first purchase few months ago. Started off with a WOC 


I’m completely obsessed with the Chevron Urban Spirit backpack (in black) since I know I’ll be able to get a lot of use out of it right away. I’m currently saving up for it and realistically I’ll only be able to purchase it later in the year. I’m wondering what are the chances they would still have the bag available. Is it one they usually have all year round with each season or have I missed the release for the year and need to wait for the new year?


Your help/info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jaxholt15

I have had mine for a couple years now and it seems there are Urban Spirit backpacks every season but I don’t think anyone knows what Chanel will do in the future.  I would imagine that there will be some style of backpack even if the style is a little different.  Good luck.


----------



## AimeeJo

cplo04 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> 
> I’m new to the Chanel world as I recently made my first purchase few months ago. Started off with a WOC
> 
> 
> I’m completely obsessed with the Chevron Urban Spirit backpack (in black) since I know I’ll be able to get a lot of use out of it right away. I’m currently saving up for it and realistically I’ll only be able to purchase it later in the year. I’m wondering what are the chances they would still have the bag available. Is it one they usually have all year round with each season or have I missed the release for the year and need to wait for the new year?
> 
> 
> Your help/info is greatly appreciated!



In Vancouver (Canada) this bag is generally difficult to get and doesn’t come back every season.  Usually we get between 0-2 of these bags (in large size) per year and no replenishment.  When it does come in it usually goes pretty fast.  I think it’s a similar situation elsewhere.  Maybe you will get lucky but I just wouldn’t go in expecting to find it when you are ready.  Try not to get your hopes up but I’ll definitely keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Tina_Bina

Hey everyone! Thanks to the CHANEL fall 2018 shopping thread, I was tipped off just in time to visit my BH store and nab the bag for myself! 

Shoutout to my wonderful SA Joel! The store received two this morning and I purchased the unopened/untouched item that was hidden in a back room. They have one left behind the counters. 

I always wanted a mini backpack, and I’m glad I finally have the perfect everyday size. 

Here’s the reveal!


----------



## Tina_Bina

The interior has a black fabric lining so I don’t have to worry about scratching the interior with my keys. It also fits quite a lot! It’s perfect for an iPad mini. I also have a business affinity backpack and will try to compare the two later


----------



## lvchanellvr

Congrats on your Urban Spirit mini backpack; she is gorgeous and what a cutie!


----------



## eckw

Fantastic buy and I love your doggie shot! Is this the new size for this season (the very smallest size) then? It fits so much!


----------



## Tina_Bina

eckw said:


> Fantastic buy and I love your doggie shot! Is this the new size for this season (the very smallest size) then? It fits so much!



Yep! The urban spirit comes in 3 sizes now


----------



## Kendie26

Tina_Bina said:


> The interior has a black fabric lining so I don’t have to worry about scratching the interior with my keys. It also fits quite a lot! It’s perfect for an iPad mini. I also have a business affinity backpack and will try to compare the two later
> 
> View attachment 4187206
> 
> View attachment 4187207
> 
> View attachment 4187208
> 
> View attachment 4187209
> 
> View attachment 4187210


 I LOVE how it looks on you & I also LOVEyour outfit & doggie!


----------



## Jaxholt15

It is a wonderful bag, great choice.


----------



## Bother Free

Tina_Bina said:


> The interior has a black fabric lining so I don’t have to worry about scratching the interior with my keys. It also fits quite a lot! It’s perfect for an iPad mini. I also have a business affinity backpack and will try to compare the two later
> 
> View attachment 4187206
> 
> View attachment 4187207
> 
> View attachment 4187208
> 
> View attachment 4187209
> 
> View attachment 4187210


Congrats on your purchase!! It’s beautiful! Love the puffy quilts 
Your dog is adorable!


----------



## graciemae

Congrats!  Purchased the same one over the weekend!  Size is PERFECT.  I had the small one, but always felt like it was just a tad too large for me.  I couldn't be happier!!!


----------



## Tina_Bina

It can fit a 500 ml water bottle inside


----------



## jasrene10

thanks for doing this, just what I wanted to know about it LOL...


----------



## ashima01

Love the new mini size!!


----------



## yogurtmega

Love it so much!!!  Congrats!! Would y mind disclosing the price? Thnx!!!


----------



## katherinexo

yogurtmega said:


> Love it so much!!!  Congrats!! Would y mind disclosing the price? Thnx!!!


I just saw it in stores, and it's $3900 USD


----------



## boslvuton

LOVE THIS-   Also that card holder on fire!


----------



## arcsales

i only have silver Chanel everything. Should I switch it up and get gold or keep doing silver?


----------



## arcsales

I have everything in Silver. Should I switch it up and go for Gold?

Please give me opinions!

Thanks for much.


----------



## artax

Aren’t the silver ones not made of lamb skin only? Then better take the gold one cause calfskin!! I wear also more platinum/ white gold but mix my bags w gold and silver.. good luck!


----------



## auntynat

Hi, I have the US in black lamb with shiny rhw so am biased. But I wanted to say that this was my first ever - any brand - backpack and that I love it, and use it as my everyday bag for work often. It holds a lot ( I have the small).


----------



## Jaxholt15

I have a Urban Spirit backpack with silver hardware.  It is lambskin and it has held up magnificently.  The top flap does crease because of the way the chain is constructed to the bag, no way to avoid that.  That is really the only issue.  Great bag!


----------



## Jaxholt15

I have it with silver hardware and love it.  I am partial to silver so you should just go with whatever hardware you like the most.


----------



## Chanelgirl31

I’m traditionally a silver girl as well. However, I have the black lamb with gold and I love it!


----------



## seikow

I’m the sliver hardware lover too. But when I see this I change my mind


----------



## seikow

Here you are! This is the smallest size


----------



## seikow

I got the green one. Love it


----------



## jasrene10

Black with gold in mini size [emoji56].


----------



## Tina_Bina

If I knew it came in dark green, I definitely would have nabbed that! [emoji7][emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## wrapitup

Super cute.  Great choice. [emoji1303]


----------



## Olgita

I like this backpack better in gold


----------



## fashion_junky

I prefer the silver!


----------



## Skylover

Gorgeous!


----------



## auntynat

Beautiful! Enjoy this


----------



## juliaamor

Congratulations! She is gorgeous. May I know what is your height? And how do you usually wear the bag? ie both straps on your back, one strap off shoulder, or by holding at the top? I am wondering if i should buy one too in mini but I am 173am/slim  Thank you!


----------



## juliaamor

seikow said:


> I got the green one. Love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4200785
> View attachment 4200786
> View attachment 4200787


Hello  is this the mini too? And may I ask what your height is? Thank you


----------



## seikow

juliaamor said:


> Hello  is this the mini too? And may I ask what your height is? Thank you


Yes, this is mini size. The size is 
8.1 × 6.7 × 3.5 in
Reference: A69964 Y82327 5B457


----------



## juliaamor

seikow said:


> Yes, this is mini size. The size is
> 8.1 × 6.7 × 3.5 in
> Reference: A69964 Y82327 5B457


Thank you, and can I ask your height? I am wondering if I should buy mini or small as I am 173cm


----------



## seikow

juliaamor said:


> Congratulations! She is gorgeous. May I know what is your height? And how do you usually wear the bag? ie both straps on your back, one strap off shoulder, or by holding at the top? I am wondering if i should buy one too in mini but I am 173am/slim  Thank you!


I'm handing on the top chain mostly


----------



## Rainbowfish85

juliaamor said:


> Thank you, and can I ask your height? I am wondering if I should buy mini or small as I am 173cm



Hi 
I am a similar height to you (172cm) and I was debating between the mini and the small. I couldn't get to a boutique to try them on and my SA said the mini would be too small for me so I went with the small. The small is perfect in size for me. I have since been to a boutique and I found the mini far too small for my height.


----------



## seikow

juliaamor said:


> Thank you, and can I ask your height? I am wondering if I should buy mini or small as I am 173cm


Hi I'm 160cm


----------



## juliaamor

kn85 said:


> Hi
> I am a similar height to you (172cm) and I was debating between the mini and the small. I couldn't get to a boutique to try them on and my SA said the mini would be too small for me so I went with the small. The small is perfect in size for me. I have since been to a boutique and I found the mini far too small for my height.


Really! That makes me feel a lot better. Do you carry it by the top handle? I mainly want it for that purpose. I love the mini so much, but it’s a shame it won’t work for our height  would you mind posting a full length pic with it? I think my store may only have the mini. Thank you so much


----------



## purplepinky

I'm 5"9 (175cm) I own a small Urban Spirit from last year in a blush pink in size small. I love it, but when I saw the new mini size I loved that too. It's more of a "purse" size than the other sizes. I wear it mostly double strap over just one shoulder and also hold by top little strap and i LOVE the size. That's my 2 cents on the size debate regarding height


----------



## juliaamor

purplepinky said:


> I'm 5"9 (175cm) I own a small Urban Spirit from last year in a blush pink in size small. I love it, but when I saw the new mini size I loved that too. It's more of a "purse" size than the other sizes. I wear it mostly double strap over just one shoulder and also hold by top little strap and i LOVE the size. That's my 2 cents on the size debate regarding height


Hello! Do you mind if I ask if you mean the mini is a purse size or the small? I’m after more of a pursesize. Do you think the mini would look out of proportion for our height? And would you choose small over mini?  Thanks in advance


----------



## Rainbowfish85

juliaamor said:


> Really! That makes me feel a lot better. Do you carry it by the top handle? I mainly want it for that purpose. I love the mini so much, but it’s a shame it won’t work for our height  would you mind posting a full length pic with it? I think my store may only have the mini. Thank you so much



I carry it double strap on one shoulder or with the top handle. I will try my husband to take a pic later on so you can see the size. 

I think it also depends on how much you want to carry and what occasions you are using it for. Apart from my height I also steered away from the mini size as I wanted something that would fit more into it as I wanted it as a bag I could use during the week. I would normally use a tote for work and on weekends I downsize to just essentials (purse/keys/phone/lipstick) and use my wocs/minis/classic flaps, I wanted something a little more roomy for everyday. The mini size is super cute but I find the small more practical. If you are using it as a weekend bag then the mini might be fine in terms of size.


----------



## juliaamor

kn85 said:


> I carry it double strap on one shoulder or with the top handle. I will try my husband to take a pic later on so you can see the size.
> 
> I think it also depends on how much you want to carry and what occasions you are using it for. Apart from my height I also steered away from the mini size as I wanted something that would fit more into it as I wanted it as a bag I could use during the week. I would normally use a tote for work and on weekends I downsize to just essentials (purse/keys/phone/lipstick) and use my wocs/minis/classic flaps, I wanted something a little more roomy for everyday. The mini size is super cute but I find the small more practical. If you are using it as a weekend bag then the mini might be fine in terms of size.


That’s a really good point!! Thank you so much. I will try it on this weekend and see how it goes in terms of size. Enjoy your bag, sounds like a dream!


----------



## Rainbowfish85

juliaamor said:


> That’s a really good point!! Thank you so much. I will try it on this weekend and see how it goes in terms of size. Enjoy your bag, sounds like a dream!



Keep us updated! The urban spirit is so beautiful - I hope you find one in the size you want!


----------



## luvobol

Can you make the straps shorter?


----------



## luvobol

Where is this made in?


----------



## juliaamor

kn85 said:


> Hi
> I am a similar height to you (172cm) and I was debating between the mini and the small. I couldn't get to a boutique to try them on and my SA said the mini would be too small for me so I went with the small. The small is perfect in size for me. I have since been to a boutique and I found the mini far too small for my height.


Hey! I ended up buying the small. It’s so good for our height - you were right! Thank you so much!


----------



## juliaamor

luvobol said:


> Can you make the straps shorter?


Yes you can adjust the straps  there’s 3 holes to change the pin to


----------



## Rainbowfish85

juliaamor said:


> Hey! I ended up buying the small. It’s so good for our height - you were right! Thank you so much!



Hi! I’m so glad you got to try both sizes and the small looks perfect on you! It just has that little bit of extra space too 
Such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## SweetNavi

Does anybody know the price of mini backpack in europe?


----------



## gis08

Beautiful bags ladies!

I knew i can count on purseforum for pictures on the mini urban spirit backpack. i am too contemplating between the mini and the small. i am planning to get one in November. But still deciding on the black or the dark green.


----------



## Tina_Bina

luvobol said:


> Can you make the straps shorter?



Yes! My Chanel SA had the alteration lady add an additional 3 holes to my straps so I could shorten it even more (I’m 5’2 and I found the original 3 holes it comes with wasn’t enough)


----------



## MrsWasik

Help me choose please? I'm eyeing the Urban Spirit backpack but can't decide between the black with GHW or navy blue also with GHW. Both in small size.


----------



## seikow

I vote black with GHW


----------



## Rainbowfish85

I have the black and I think black is easier to match with anything 
I vote black!


----------



## tenyongie

*black* with ghw!!!


----------



## Miss Dale

Both are stunning! But the black will match with more


----------



## tinyturtle

I thought it was just a small and large, but I thought I spotted someone carrying an even smaller "mini" size.


----------



## Rainbowfish85

It used to be small and large but for Fall 18 there was a mini size released as well which is very cute. I ended up buying the small size as it fitted a bit more in


----------



## tinyturtle

kn85 said:


> It used to be small and large but for Fall 18 there was a mini size released as well which is very cute. I ended up buying the small size as it fitted a bit more in


Thanks!  Which color did you get?  Chevron or quilted?


----------



## Rainbowfish85

tinyturtle said:


> Thanks!  Which color did you get?  Chevron or quilted?



I got black quilted calf with gold hardware. I prefer the calf as it’s a more durable than the lamb


----------



## tinyturtle

kn85 said:


> I got black quilted calf with gold hardware. I prefer the calf as it’s a more durable than the lamb


Very nice! I love the more durable leathers too. That's why most of my Chanel bags are made of caviar leather.


----------



## eckw

Most of my Chanels are caviar and calfskin too but when I saw the 19P mini USB in navy lambskin yesterday, I just couldn’t resist. [emoji7]







Now back to ban island I go. [emoji51]


----------



## Rainbowfish85

This navy mini is beyond gorgeous!!!


----------



## Rainbowfish85

tinyturtle said:


> Very nice! I love the more durable leathers too. That's why most of my Chanel bags are made of caviar leather.



I’m exactly the same! I only have one lambskin bag! 

Have you decided which size to get?


----------



## swally

are there any negatives to having the urban spirit backpack in lambskin vs calf? Does lamb lose its shape?


----------



## xolinny5711

Following!

I’ve been looking at the wear on urban spirits via fashionphile. It looks like creasing on calfskin is more prominent/noticeable on calfskin. I haven’t seen it in person yet so I’m just judging through photos so I could be wrong. 

I’m still debating between small in either lambskin vs calfskin!


----------



## ShinyW

Following.- 

I would have guessed the lambskin to be more easily damaged than calfskin. 
Interested to see what peoples' experiences have been.


----------



## Jaxholt15

I have the Urban Spirit backpack, calfskin, purchased about three years ago.  It has been my work horse bag, carry it about four days a week.  I have taken this bag on many trips etc...  The flap creases where the chain is attached at the top and the body of the bag gets a few creases toward the bottom.  This is a slouchy bag so the creases do not bother me, there is absolutely no way this bag would not crease, just how it is constructed.  I really do love the bag and I plan to purchase another in the couple years.  This bag has held up magnificently.  The leather really looks great, no scratches or corner wear.  The only signs of wear is on the chain, the silver HW has changed, not in a terrible way, but not the same as when I purchased it.


----------



## Rainbowfish85

I have the small in calfskin and I have not had any creasing at all so far. I use a Samorga organiser to help keep the structure so that may be why I haven't experienced creasing. I bought mine Fall/Winter 2018 and the calf is really thick, structured and durable. I don't baby it at all but the calf does attract a few marks when I take it out but they wipe away with leather cleaner and the bag still looks brand new.


----------



## eckw

I have a lambskin USB in mini size. There are creases at the pressure points (near the clasp and at the bottom) but it’s not enough to bother me. I love the feel of lamb skin but would prob have opted for calfskin if both were available (mine is 19P which only came in lamb)


----------



## swally

eckw said:


> I have a lambskin USB in mini size. There are creases at the pressure points (near the clasp and at the bottom) but it’s not enough to bother me. I love the feel of lamb skin but would prob have opted for calfskin if both were available (mine is 19P which only came in lamb)


Thanks! You just got it recently and are seeing some creases already? Do you have an organizer in it?


----------



## MamaGG

Tina_Bina said:


> The interior has a black fabric lining so I don’t have to worry about scratching the interior with my keys. It also fits quite a lot! It’s perfect for an iPad mini. I also have a business affinity backpack and will try to compare the two later
> 
> View attachment 4187206
> 
> View attachment 4187207
> 
> View attachment 4187208
> 
> View attachment 4187209
> 
> View attachment 4187210



Hi!

I’m thinking of buying the urban spirit or affinity backpack...would you be able to show a side by side pic of the two? You mentioned above you have both of these...and which one do u prefer?? Thx in advance!


----------



## Shoppingalways

hello Ladies,
I am lately eyeing Chanel Urban Spirit size small or large, I am consider the purchase but Need your help as experts. What are some pros and cons about this bag, ex: leather wear, use, open and close, comfort on the shoulders with thin straps and if you run with it, does it flop? Thank you for your precious time.


----------



## Jaxholt15

My Urban Spirit backpack has been my most used bag since I purchased it about 3 or perhaps 4 years ago.  I have the large size and it allows me to take all my daily essentials easily.  The leather looks perfect with the exception of the top flap as it kind of folds as you carry it, no way around this happening, it is the construction of the bag.  That fold doesn’t really bother me as this is a slouchy bag.  I would not really run with it as it would bounce around but it is quite comfortable on your back running (walking lol!) errands etc.   My only complaint is the hardware does start to show wear, it almost looks rainbow like in the light....it doesn’t really deter me from wanting to buy another one but I would have liked it to stay completely silver like when the bag was purchased.  I do want to buy another in the next couple years, I want a camera bag first.


----------



## Rainbowfish85

I have this bag in the small size in black calfskin. Its so practical for everyday and mine still looks new. The calf hasn't creased at all and the Bottom of the bag hasn't sagged but I do use a base shaper from Samorga to prevent this. It fits a really good amount - I was really surprised how much the small fits as I was thinking of getting the large. I would factor in your body shape as I am tall so I thought the large would be better but I'm on the slim side so the small worked better with my proportions. I also tried the mini and it looked far to small on me!


----------



## Shoppingalways

Jaxholt15 said:


> My Urban Spirit backpack has been my most used bag since I purchased it about 3 or perhaps 4 years ago.  I have the large size and it allows me to take all my daily essentials easily.  The leather looks perfect with the exception of the top flap as it kind of folds as you carry it, no way around this happening, it is the construction of the bag.  That fold doesn’t really bother me as this is a slouchy bag.  I would not really run with it as it would bounce around but it is quite comfortable on your back running (walking lol!) errands etc.   My only complaint is the hardware does start to show wear, it almost looks rainbow like in the light....it doesn’t really deter me from wanting to buy another one but I would have liked it to stay completely silver like when the bag was purchased.  I do want to buy another in the next couple years, I want a camera bag first.


Thank you so much for the feedback, I appreciate the time you took to write it. And was also considering camera bag.


----------



## Shoppingalways

kn85 said:


> I have this bag in the small size in black calfskin. Its so practical for everyday and mine still looks new. The calf hasn't creased at all and the Bottom of the bag hasn't sagged but I do use a base shaper from Samorga to prevent this. It fits a really good amount - I was really surprised how much the small fits as I was thinking of getting the large. I would factor in your body shape as I am tall so I thought the large would be better but I'm on the slim side so the small worked better with my proportions. I also tried the mini and it looked far to small on me!


I also am contemplating on the calfskin leather, thank you for the feedback!


----------



## Shoppingalways

BagFetish07 said:


> View attachment 3883824
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been wanting this bag forever but I originally wanted the quilted but it was a hard one to get I ordered this one and I have it and I’m not sure about it ( this picture is from the sales person) what’s your thought on the combination ?? And mine have the same flaws this one in this picture have so the leather is pretty soft and gets a little wear to it


Beautiful combination, I also wanted this but sell really fast, quality wise they all will wear fast, calf or lamb. I have calf large. Even metal where the buckle is already changed color.


----------



## Shoppingalways

Also is it me or caviar feels like plastic?


----------



## vivaciousbev1

Does anybody have mod shots to compare size?


----------



## tinyturtle

kn85 said:


> I’m exactly the same! I only have one lambskin bag!
> 
> Have you decided which size to get?


I'll get the small when I have more funds.  Too many purses, so little money. Lol


----------



## vivaciousbev1

In a dilemma - fell in love with the Chanel urban spirit backpack as I had to return my LV Palm Springs mini since it was defective within a week. Looking for a backpack and loved the mini size of the PSM, so I naturally gravitated towards the mini size of the urban spirit. Can it fit a good amount? I bought a small one off fashionphile but I want to hear what sizes you all prefer. I got to try them on hastily but didn’t have the time to see what can fit in it. Here’s some pics for reference.


----------



## jasrene10

I have the mini one, and it fits everything i need. Card holder or small wallet, cosmetic pouch, keys, phone, earphones, either a small umbrella or a bottle of water. Hope that helps.


----------



## Tina_Bina

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-chanel-urban-spirit-mini-backpack.995115/

Hope this helps


----------



## Jaxholt15

I have had my Urban Spirit backpack for a few years now, it has held up wonderfully!  I did get the large size and with everything I carry on a daily basis I have extra room.  I think I could buy the small and it would have been fine.  I plan to purchase another Chanel backpack in the future, that is how much I have liked mine.  Good luck!


----------



## luvchanel77

I got the medium size as it suited my frame (165cm). They're such amazing backpacks! 
I highly recommend a bag insert - helps me to layer items inside rather than piling them on top of each other. Also protects the leather lining inside.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

luvchanel77 said:


> I got the medium size as it suited my frame (165cm). They're such amazing backpacks!
> I highly recommend a bag insert - helps me to layer items inside rather than piling them on top of each other. Also protects the leather lining inside.


Is yours calf or lambskin? I just got a preloved one in lamb but I’m worried about wear.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

Jaxholt15 said:


> I have a Urban Spirit backpack with silver hardware.  It is lambskin and it has held up magnificently.  The top flap does crease because of the way the chain is constructed to the bag, no way to avoid that.  That is really the only issue.  Great bag!


How do you like the lamb and how long have you owned it? Just bought a prepared lamb one and its great,just debating how it’ll wear!


----------



## vivaciousbev1

Jaxholt15 said:


> I have the Urban Spirit backpack, calfskin, purchased about three years ago.  It has been my work horse bag, carry it about four days a week.  I have taken this bag on many trips etc...  The flap creases where the chain is attached at the top and the body of the bag gets a few creases toward the bottom.  This is a slouchy bag so the creases do not bother me, there is absolutely no way this bag would not crease, just how it is constructed.  I really do love the bag and I plan to purchase another in the couple years.  This bag has held up magnificently.  The leather really looks great, no scratches or corner wear.  The only signs of wear is on the chain, the silver HW has changed, not in a terrible way, but not the same as when I purchased it.


No corner wear at all? Even where the leather folds?


----------



## Jaxholt15

vivaciousbev1 said:


> No corner wear at all? Even where the leather folds?


No corner wear...the top flap does crease as you carry it, nothing to be done as it is the style and construction.  The only real wear is the hardware believe it or not.  The hardware has almost a rainbow sheen to it when new was completely silver.


----------



## Jaxholt15

vivaciousbev1 said:


> How do you like the lamb and how long have you owned it? Just bought a prepared lamb one and its great,just debating how it’ll wear!


My work horse bag for sure.  The hardware is really my biggest complaint, it has a rainbow like sheen to it now, when purchased it was completely silver.


----------



## luvchanel77

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Is yours calf or lambskin? I just got a preloved one in lamb but I’m worried about wear.



It's calf. I expected it to be more durable than lamb (so I got the calf skin) however I was disappointed. I got a little scratch on it after 6 months (despite being very careful). I picked up my first lamb few weeks ago and it is better than the calf. It was puffier, firmer and I accidentally brushes it against a wall and it was fine. 
I think calf/ lamb/ caviar depends on the season as caviar is known to be the most durable, however I've come across cracking and structural issues before too with it.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

luvchanel77 said:


> It's calf. I expected it to be more durable than lamb (so I got the calf skin) however I was disappointed. I got a little scratch on it after 6 months (despite being very careful). I picked up my first lamb few weeks ago and it is better than the calf. It was puffier, firmer and I accidentally brushes it against a wall and it was fine.
> I think calf/ lamb/ caviar depends on the season as caviar is known to be the most durable, however I've come across cracking and structural issues before too with it.


It really does! I got a preloved lambskin and it has minor edge wear however minor creasing. I saw new calf ones in store and there was already bad creasing. Overall I’m not sure which would wear better overtime, but I think it really does depend on the wash and season...


----------



## crissy04

Hi ladies does anybody know when the urban spirit backpack will be available in the store? Im trying to find one. Tia


----------



## vivaciousbev1

crissy04 said:


> Hi ladies does anybody know when the urban spirit backpack will be available in the store? Im trying to find one. Tia


My local boutique has one! They have plenty actually. They had one in pink and creme.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

i saw this from the 19b collection (I think), does anyone own the light blue one or saw it in person? I have a business affinity with the same color, and currently the urban spirit in red. The BA is in a champagne gold (which I prefer), but the urban spirit seems like the regular gold?


----------



## vivaciousbev1

eckw said:


> I have a lambskin USB in mini size. There are creases at the pressure points (near the clasp and at the bottom) but it’s not enough to bother me. I love the feel of lamb skin but would prob have opted for calfskin if both were available (mine is 19P which only came in lamb)


Btw - I saw this selling on the preloved market and I’m debating so hard getting a second urban spirit in the mini in navy, I’m a bit obsessed!


----------



## vivaciousbev1

Ladies, need some advice. I’ve been trolling through forums and have been obsessing over the urban spirit backpack, which was to replace my defective Palm Springs mini. I saw it in the mini in black with gold hardware. It was obviously a bit out of my price range for now (as I bought way too many this year so was looking for something less). I saw a preloved urban spirit in red in lamb, and in a good price and good condition. I got it and absolutely loved it. However, I’m on vacation now in Hawaii and tried on the black mini backpack again and realized I still really want it. I am able to return the red one still to fashionphile (very close for time), or rebuy the black somewhere down the road? I was traveling with the red one and I love the small size as It’s practical. But I still really am loving the mini size. Any advice on what I should do? I’m debating to just purchase the mini in black, but just afraid I’m being too frivolous. Here’s a quick pic of my red one, surprisingly goes with a lot of outfits. It’s funny as I told myself I want colored bags as I have a lot of black ones, but I just naturally gravitate towards black! I have a Chanel m/l in black, a vintage Diana in black, a mini in black....


----------



## Jaxholt15

Keep this one and start saving for the other..


----------



## vivaciousbev1

Jaxholt15 said:


> Keep this one and start saving for the other..


I like your answer! Haha


----------



## Jennshef

Keep the red


----------



## Lookelou

The red is perfect!  Keep it...yo


vivaciousbev1 said:


> Ladies, need some advice. I’ve been trolling through forums and have been obsessing over the urban spirit backpack, which was to replace my defective Palm Springs mini. I saw it in the mini in black with gold hardware. It was obviously a bit out of my price range for now (as I bought way too many this year so was looking for something less). I saw a preloved urban spirit in red in lamb, and in a good price and good condition. I got it and absolutely loved it. However, I’m on vacation now in Hawaii and tried on the black mini backpack again and realized I still really want it. I am able to return the red one still to fashionphile (very close for time), or rebuy the black somewhere down the road? I was traveling with the red one and I love the small size as It’s practical. But I still really am loving the mini size. Any advice on what I should do? I’m debating to just purchase the mini in black, but just afraid I’m being too frivolous. Here’s a quick pic of my red one, surprisingly goes with a lot of outfits. It’s funny as I told myself I want colored bags as I have a lot of black ones, but I just naturally gravitate towards black! I have a Chanel m/l in black, a vintage Diana in black, a mini in black....





vivaciousbev1 said:


> Ladies, need some advice. I’ve been trolling through forums and have been obsessing over the urban spirit backpack, which was to replace my defective Palm Springs mini. I saw it in the mini in black with gold hardware. It was obviously a bit out of my price range for now (as I bought way too many this year so was looking for something less). I saw a preloved urban spirit in red in lamb, and in a good price and good condition. I got it and absolutely loved it. However, I’m on vacation now in Hawaii and tried on the black mini backpack again and realized I still really want it. I am able to return the red one still to fashionphile (very close for time), or rebuy the black somewhere down the road? I was traveling with the red one and I love the small size as It’s practical. But I still really am loving the mini size. Any advice on what I should do? I’m debating to just purchase the mini in black, but just afraid I’m being too frivolous. Here’s a quick pic of my red one, surprisingly goes with a lot of outfits. It’s funny as I told myself I want colored bags as I have a lot of black ones, but I just naturally gravitate towards black! I have a Chanel m/l in black, a vintage Diana in black, a mini in black....


keep it!  The red is beautiful.  You will regret sending it back...Black always seems to be on offer in some way...yet a red you love is so hard to come by cause it’s so personal!


----------



## vivaciousbev1

Lookelou said:


> The red is perfect!  Keep it...yo
> 
> 
> keep it!  The red is beautiful.  You will regret sending it back...Black always seems to be on offer in some way...yet a red you love is so hard to come by cause it’s so personal!


Thank you for your advice! I’m just so used to carrying black bags...


----------



## Nana_g

I really love the Chanel urban spirit backpack in mini size but I'm not sure if quilted or chevron is better. For me I really want to make sure I love the style of it first and foremost! But the type of leather is also important factor for me!
Any thoughts?


----------



## nashpoo

what color?


----------



## Nana_g

I am thinking black with shw


----------



## nashpoo

Nana_g said:


> I am thinking black with shw


maybe chevron then? looks fresh!


----------



## Aquaamyca

I personally love chevron on this backpack. Super stylish.


----------



## TropicsFrau

I have a quilted mini urban spirit in lambskin with ghw. It has been surprisingly low maintenance, surface scratches can be easily buffed out.


----------



## k5ml3k

I have the chevron in black w SHW, which I personally love [emoji173]️


----------



## LilMissCutie

Another vote for chevron!


----------



## luvchanel77

I have the quilted in calf and I love the puffy look. I got calf as I thought it would be more durable than lamb however I've got 2 scratches on the flap over the 2 year use (I've taken it on travels too). I still love it however I would get grain if they make it again.


----------



## Lola

Because the bag is north-south in orientation, the chevron style is really flattering for this shape!


----------



## sizz

Hey guys! Does anyone know if chanel still makes the urban spirit or is it a seasonal thing?


----------



## Petitething23

I want both, but trying to decide which one is better. Sorry both photos are screenshot.  I love the quilted salmon. And I also love the nude chevron. Both have silver hardware. Help!


----------



## OCMomof3

I like the color and the quilting on the 2nd bag.  Not a fan of chevron on this backpack.


----------



## Bebeh

I like the quilted design of the second one more, but the color of the first one.


----------



## honey52

agree on the quilting


----------



## nashpoo

First one for sure. I tried it on in person and it was cute


----------



## kylienarak

I vote on the diamond stitching!


----------



## gagabag

Quilted salmon all the way!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Quilted.


----------



## Venessa84

Chevron


----------



## lallybelle

I like the Chervon on Urban Spirit. PlusI don't like the color of the Quilted pictured.


----------



## Lookelou

nashpoo said:


> First one for sure. I tried it on in person and it was cute


I LOVE the chevron- I think it is way edgier- a great juxtaposition between a traditional classic brand (Chanel), and a more modern style (backpack).
Plus- I think the lighter colour here is more fresh!


----------



## nashpoo

Lookelou said:


> I LOVE the chevron- I think it is way edgier- a great juxtaposition between a traditional classic brand (Chanel), and a more modern style (backpack).
> Plus- I think the lighter colour here is more fresh!


I agree!! The beige on the chevron is a gorgeous light caramel shade. Super pretty in real life. I'm not the biggest fan of the salmon color.. It looks a little old?


----------



## CornerstoneMain

Another vote for the chevron


----------



## Km2181

I vote Chevron! So pretty!


----------



## xoxobalenciaga

Another vote for the chevron...it makes the bag looks more edgy IMO


----------



## getimocanu

The 2nd one !


----------



## Km2181

Hi,

Trying to decide between chevron or quilted for a new backpack. Can’t decide!


----------



## BernadetteRL

I have the chevron and LOVE IT! do you have other Chanel bags in quilted? I think the chevron makes it look more sleek.


----------



## Bagaholic9

I’m voting for the Chevron. It’s different from the quilted, just like a backpack is different from a flap! Gorgeous either way!


----------



## Venessa84

Chevron gets my vote


----------



## Winter’sJoy

I like the quilted


----------



## Shoppingalways

Chevron


----------



## vivaciousbev1

I have quilted and I love it


----------



## jenny19

Chevron!


----------



## Km2181

Venessa84 said:


> Chevron gets my vote


For the Chevron, do you think silver or gold hardware?


----------



## Venessa84

Km2181 said:


> For the Chevron, do you think silver or gold hardware?



Either would look great but for a more casual look since it’s a backpack maybe the silver.


----------



## peach36

I'm wondering the same thing! Are there certain seasons the urban spirit backpack usually comes out in? It looks like it didn't come in 20A, what about next season? I'm looking to get it in black


----------



## Bagaholic9

Hi everyone! Would love to see your Urban Spirits. 

This is my next purchase, and just looking for some eye candy to be honest! Lol How has your calfskin version held if you have it? Is it as amazing as I see it in my head? Haha


----------



## Jaxholt15

I have had mine for going on four years and it still looks great... love the bag.


----------



## MamaGG

It is just as amazing as you see it in your head! Lol although I’m biased as I have both the small and large size, so I definitely love it. Small size gets more use of the two... and both of mine are lambskin so can’t speak in regards to calfskin but the lambskin has been holding up great!




Don’t mind the mess in the backgrounds!


----------



## Bagaholic9

MamaGG said:


> It is just as amazing as you see it in your head! Lol although I’m biased as I have both the small and large size, so I definitely love it. Small size gets more use of the two... and both of mine are lambskin so can’t speak in regards to calfskin but the lambskin has been holding up great!
> 
> View attachment 4795910
> View attachment 4795911
> 
> Don’t mind the mess in the backgrounds!


Love!! & yay hopefully I can scoop one up sooner rather than later! Have you noticed any structure issues with the lambskin? I would stuff it either way when I’m not using it. Don’t hate the idea of getting one in lamb!


----------



## gagabag

My lambskin small is also 4 years old and holding up well. I used to use it a lot when traveling. It’s  not getting any action this year, though...


----------



## AllthingsLV

Hi, is there a thread or forum that lists everything included in the different collections?  I’d like to know if there was an Urban Spirit Backpack in the 20P collection.  TIA!!


----------



## bergafer3

Has anyone seen them in stores?


----------



## Alliiccee

They have been discontinued.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

They didn’t make it this season but some old stock is still in the boutiques.


----------



## bergafer3

eckw said:


> Most of my Chanels are caviar and calfskin too but when I saw the 19P mini USB in navy lambskin yesterday, I just couldn’t resist. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to ban island I go. [emoji51]


 Do you know what the reference number is for it? When I ask Chanel to check stock they say they need that and I can’t find it online. It’s the Code on the tag and box. I’m searching for this one or black thanks!


----------



## Bagaholic9

Last I checked they are very seasonal. They will come out one season, and then they won’t come back out for a whileeee. & Sometimes, when they do finally return, they release in seasonal materials/colors. You won’t see a regular black leather one every round.


----------



## Jill N

I continue to have issues with my backpack opening and things falling out. Does anyone else seem to have this issues? Things fall out when I leave it on my shoulder and it’s on a slant. It’s it my bag or the cc lock is not working?

thanks


----------



## gagabag

I’ve had no problems with mine, sorry to hear your mishaps. You’re not overstuffing it, I assume? I put small items like lippy, hand sanitizer and pens inside a pouch more for easy access than to avoid them slipping out.


----------



## Jill N

No. I’m definitely not over stuffing


----------



## cmigs

Has anyone found an effective (and safe!) way to get creases out of Chanel calf? My urban spirit is badly creased around the bottom and I don’t think even a bag shaper would help.

Is this just the nature of the bag?!


----------



## liz_

cmigs said:


> Has anyone found an effective (and safe!) way to get creases out of Chanel calf? My urban spirit is badly creased around the bottom and I don’t think even a bag shaper would help.
> 
> Is this just the nature of the bag?!
> 
> View attachment 5196732


I personally would contact leather surgeons and see if they can fix it or improve it. They are awesome you can send them photo and they will give you a price. I would want a professional to work on my luxury bags.


----------



## bergafer3

cmigs said:


> Has anyone found an effective (and safe!) way to get creases out of Chanel calf? My urban spirit is badly creased around the bottom and I don’t think even a bag shaper would help.
> 
> Is this just the nature of the bag?!
> 
> View attachment 5196732


I have the mini and use a insert because that’s what others have recommended and it seems to help. Hopefully someone with better knowledge will answer. How do you store it? Maybe stuffing it when not in use will help


----------



## KittyKat65

I don't think it's badly creased at all.  It is just naturally what happens to leather, especially in a top-heavy bag.  Maybe lay it down when not using.


----------



## MamaGG

I have the large US and utilize a bag insert which I think definitely helps. Perhaps stuff it enough so that the crease disappears but I suggest an insert to help keep its shape long term, just keep it inside even when being stored.


----------



## ChanelObessesion

Does anyone know if Chanel Urban Spirit Backpack got discontinued? When was the last year Chanel sold it in the store? Thanks


----------



## bergafer3

It was last made in 2019.


----------

